# Emergent Baptism



## toddpedlar (Jul 18, 2007)

Emergent Baptism? check out this "instructional video".  I'm not sure whether to  or  or . no, I'm pretty sure I should . Certainly, we should .


----------



## calgal (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## jsup (Jul 18, 2007)

What a shameful mockery.


----------



## Herald (Jul 18, 2007)

*sigh*


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Jul 18, 2007)

I posted this comment to their website. I am sure they will delete it:

I have been a Christian for 12 years. I have seen a lot of things in the various churches out there. I have never witnessed till now a more shameful display to profane the ordinance of Baptism given by our Lord than when I watched your instructional video. The only benefit I derived from it was to learn how fallen man has gotten with the holy things of God. This will help me educate, and warn, my children of such things. 

Brethen, please repent of this.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Jul 18, 2007)

I sure am glad that over 2,000 years of people dying over the proper/improper view of baptism that we can now laugh about it and make people fee more comfortable with it.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 18, 2007)

They didn't use the WATER SLIDE? There's a waste of resources. They'd get more baptisms if they would use it. Emergent amateurs!


----------



## Theogenes (Jul 18, 2007)

Do you have to have chin hair to be a part of their church??


----------



## Calvibaptist (Jul 18, 2007)

Jim Snyder said:


> Do you have to have chin hair to be a part of their church??



It doesn't have to be a full set of chin hair. The hair just has to be emerging from the chin.


----------



## calgal (Jul 18, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> They didn't use the WATER SLIDE? There's a waste of resources. They'd get more baptisms if they would use it. Emergent amateurs!



 Poseurs!


----------



## jsup (Jul 18, 2007)

What about flip-flops? Is that mandatory for normal church attire?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 18, 2007)

That almost made me a Presbyterian.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 19, 2007)

Is that available anywhere else? China doesn't allow Google video to get through...


----------



## Archlute (Jul 19, 2007)

You know, I really almost prefer that to the photos I once saw of a "baptismal event" at one of the PCUSA's "Re-imagining" rallies. They had female clowns on stilts walking up and down the aisles, "baptising" the people in the pews with squirt guns....


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 19, 2007)

Disgusting.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 19, 2007)

Archlute said:


> You know, I really almost prefer that to the photos I once saw of a "baptismal event" at one of the PCUSA's "Re-imagining" rallies. They had female clowns on stilts walking up and down the aisles, "baptising" the people in the pews with squirt guns....


----------

